# confused!!!!



## honeydude_007 (Sep 9, 2014)

I know only basics of c shall I join institute or learn c by my myself through books like let us c.....as I am,in 2 nd year cse ....help....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2014)

www.learn-c.org/
C programming.com - Learn C and C++ Programming - Cprogramming.com
C Tutorial

try these first


----------



## HBK007 (Sep 9, 2014)

AFAIK the Let Us C,C#,C++ are not recommended by any good programmer.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Sep 9, 2014)

Shall I join institute/ coaching or learn it by myself


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 9, 2014)

Let us C helped me a lot in college. And i was a non cs student in school. Although its good for beginners. After learning you should move to better books.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Plzz tell me...shall I join institute or learn c by c by myself.....reply on this query plzzz as fast as you can


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2014)

try self learning first, for a week or two. those institutes aren't going anywhere, they are there to make $$$ from you.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 10, 2014)

Yup, Let Us C and C++ helped me too. Try that.


----------



## anky (Sep 10, 2014)

the best book is 'head first C/C++' , u wont find any book better than this for any language for beginners


----------

